# How do you store your engines and cars



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I have some o-scale engines and cars without boxes. How do you guys store the engines and cars that you don't have on display? Does somebody sell storage boxes made especially for train cars?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SkyArcher said:


> I have some o-scale engines and cars without boxes. How do you guys store the engines and cars that you don't have on display? Does somebody sell storage boxes made especially for train cars?



Yes. I have seen ads for them somewhere. 
I will look for them when I get a chance.
Maybe someone else will know and beat me to the punch.
Right now my time is very limited, sorry.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Try this link and scroll down to this week specials.

http://www.eastcoasttrainparts.com/



$375 a 100 = $3.75 a box.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a couple in display cases to keep dust off.

I also have a couple packed away for "safe keeping" in Walmart plastic bins (with snap on lids). Importantly, I wrapped each car with small microfiber towels before placing them in the bin. The kind of towels you would buy in a bundle for car washing. About 1'x1' each. Microfiber is important ... extra soft.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have used carboard boxes and have cut ribs to separate them. I just have a shelf and they collect dust plus a display case.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like to suggest you not store them in an airtight container such as a Ziplock bag. It sounds like a good idea until you realize you are trapping the ambient moisture in the bag with it; when the air cools, the water molecules look for a nice, cool piece of metal to condense on and start that rusting process. I'd recommend putting a moisture-absorbent in with them, whatever your container of choice. A cheap option is an old, dry washcloth wrapped around a handful of Minute Rice and secured with a rubber band: the rice will absorb the moisture from the air and hold it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck ... I should have mentioned that I have little packets of desiccant pellets in there, to grab any moister. Good point. I like the rice idea ... I never heard of that one!

T-Man ... be a bit careful about cardboard boxes, which typically are made from acid-based paper. If in any direct contact with your train's painted surfaces, the cardboard could discolor the paint over some length of time.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

So I went to Walmart and bought a few plastic tubs and microfiber towels to store my unboxed trains. The link to the Lionel train boxes was cool but not all of my engines/cars were Lionel.

Somebody ought to make specialized train storage cases.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sky,

Glad to have helped out a bit ... hope it works out nicely for you.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I'd like to suggest you not store them in an airtight container such as a Ziplock bag. It sounds like a good idea until you realize you are trapping the ambient moisture in the bag with it; when the air cools, the water molecules look for a nice, cool piece of metal to condense on and start that rusting process. I'd recommend putting a moisture-absorbent in with them, whatever your container of choice. A cheap option is an old, dry washcloth wrapped around a handful of Minute Rice and secured with a rubber band: the rice will absorb the moisture from the air and hold it.



And when you unpack them you can make some Chinese food with the rice.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This is what I created to store my locomotives so that they are out of their boxes and available for running 








It is funny to think that I no longer have any of the locomotives in these totes


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you keep them from rolling off the track when handling the boxes?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am not sure what era locomotives you have, but modern ones with can motors and traction tires are not going to roll anywhere 

For the dummies, if they roll it is no problem because the couplers hit the inside of the tote before an axle is able to fall off the track... I am very pleased with the convenience...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

I like it. Did you glue or double-stick-tape the track to the inside of the bins? (Or are they mounted to some common cardboard or something to hold them in place?)

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> B&M,
> 
> I like it. Did you glue or double-stick-tape the track to the inside of the bins? (Or are they mounted to some common cardboard or something to hold them in place?)
> 
> TJ


They are mounted on MDF with screws (I had not yet screwed down the track when I took the first picture)...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup: Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

SkyArcher said:


> I have some o-scale engines and cars without boxes. How do you guys store the engines and cars that you don't have on display? Does somebody sell storage boxes made especially for train cars?


Hello SkyArcher,

All the trains I have in storage are wrapped with "ACID FREE TISSUE PAPER", it has to be Acid free or the paint on the trains will wear off and do not store with "newspaper". This is one of the worst things to wrap your trains with. The ink in the newspaper will actually rub off onto the trains. I put all my trains in plastic containers, including the ones with boxes. This makes sure the moisture stays out. Then I store the trains in a heat room that's set at 65 degrees fahrenheit.

PW - Jason


----------

